# 2018 NGRC Show Locomotive 'Sold Out'



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The limited edition of the show locomotive 4-4-0 'General' produced by Hartland has sold out. Thanks to those that ordered one (and congratulations, too). There are still show cars available.


----------

